# Has anyone seen the New Marlin LC Smith yet?



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Looking at my new Marlin Catalog again, and just wondering if anyone has
seen a the New imported Marlin L.C. Smith side x side shotguns yet?

Any thoughts? How is quality (fit and finish)? Screw in chokes?

At least they would be safe to shoot.

:-?


----------

